# Evil Monk (No Posts) RDA By Ivogo



## kimbo (4/7/15)




----------



## Xhale (4/7/15)

I want his t-shirt


----------



## zadiac (4/7/15)

I see lots of potential leaking and gurgling with this one.
Those airflow tubes don't look like much.


----------



## Skollie (4/7/15)

With anything with an innovative design there are always creases to iron out. its great to see something new. nakes us only immaginewhat cold be next


----------

